# Wounded Warriors Companion Project



## Popurhedoff (4 Mar 2013)

Always being away or deployed and having a spouse  and family back home is always a difficult thing to accept. I think it is harder on the spouses than the members. My Wife has been very supportive over the years is the foundation of our relationship.  The old saying "A Happy Wife is a Happy Life" is so true, but they sometimes need to help others as well by volunteering.

My loving Wife has just started with the Wounded Warrior Companion project. Selected wounded warriors are matched with a canine companion to assist in the healing process. My wife being a dog person will be carrying out the initial care and training of some of these dogs.  A dog breeder in southern Ontario has donated eight Saint Bernard puppies for the Wounded Warrior Companion project.

My Wife will be picking up all eight puppies today and starting the care, house breaking and initial training of these little tykes.  My Wife is a lot like me, she like to help others and to help in some way for our Wounded Warriors, our Vets or our serving members, it is a good way for her to support them and a worthy cause. 


I believe that she will have here hands full for sure, as it will be interesting to see eight St. Bernard puppies chewing on a pair of Pugs.  I cannot wait to see the pictures.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Smirnoff123 (4 Mar 2013)

That is a great initiative - and wow, she will definitely have her hands full when those 8 pups start to grow!


----------



## Sythen (4 Mar 2013)

Is there anywhere to donate to help with the food/care costs of these puppies?


----------



## krimynal (4 Mar 2013)

wow very nice of the both of you ( since your shoes are probably gonna get chewed up also  !! ) , like someone said prior , is there any place where we could donate money to help ??? since we know food and everything is gonna be expensive !!!


----------



## Popurhedoff (10 Mar 2013)

Update:

The first puppy companion has been paired with a Wounded Warrior, and three more are slotted and awaiting pick up.  That now leaves four (4) more pups to find suitable companions.  My wife is doing a wonderful job house breaking the little tykes, no solid accidents in a few days and only an excited squirt or two when she comes home.  

The scope of the project is opening up to make it more accessable and if you have been to any tour, been wounded, or if you have lost a family member in the military and think you might want or need a companion or know of someone, then please contact me for information.

The pups are 8 weeks old now and here is a picture of a 11 week old, all are chocolate brown, 3 females and 4 males.







Cheers
Pop


----------



## Popurhedoff (31 Mar 2013)

Update:

So far 5 of the puppies have received new homes for the Wounded Warrior Companion project.  All the pups have ad their vaccinations, check ups and de-worming.  One of the females has a heart murmur and my loving Wife has decided to keep and raise this lil girl.

The last two males are spoken for and just waiting for their new owners to pick them up next week.  All in al it was a good project and both my Wife and I feel good about helping our wounded vets.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Popurhedoff (31 Mar 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> bump



Thank you but its all good and taken care of.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Maxadia (31 Mar 2013)

Kudos to you two for this project.

Is this something your wife is planning to continue?


----------



## Popurhedoff (24 Apr 2013)

*Mission Completed*

The Wounded Warrior Companion project that my Wife and I have been involved in has been a complete success. Last week the last of eight (8) St. Bernard puppies have been matched up with a suitable wounded warriors.

My loving Wife was telling me about the expressions of the Wounded Warriors faces as they met their four legged companions for the first time, she could tell right from that point that the bonding and healing process has already started.  We wish all recipients all the best in their lives and we hope that we have made a small difference and aided in their healing process.

We would like to thank everyone for their offers and support with this project.

Cheers
Pop


----------

